# CM 10 Calendar Sync Issues



## [email protected] (May 15, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Base:: CyanogenMod

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 4.1.1 (JB)

Source:: 
I am having a problem with the Google calendar application and sync. I am running 4/18 CM10. I tried both 4.1.1 and 4.2 gapps, and have the same problem.

The calendar app does not recognize any calendars (I have 2, google and exchange). You can see the accounts listed, but when you click on a calendar, it briefly tries to sync, and then, says no calendar. In settings, under both google account and exchange account, you see the error 'sync is experiencing problems'. I had no problems on CM9, but since upgrade (and I followed all instructions on using ACMEInstaller3 and ACMEUninstaller). Everything else works.

BTW, exchange calendar syncs fine with touchdown.

Last thing, in the stock google calendar app, if I click on settings, and under general settings, try to either check or un-check the 'Use home time zone', I get the error message, Unfortunately Calendar has stopped.

Anyone else having a problem with this?


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

Have you tried clearing the Calendar cache and data under Apps in Settings?


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2013)

Yes, I have cleared cache and data, removed application updates and re-installed them from playstore several times. No luck.


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

I had the calendar sync problem with one of my exchange calendars when I first moved to CM10. The way I fixed it was by turning on email syncing for that account and setting it to Automatic (Push). I let me email sync completely and then opened up my calendar app and turned on that calendar. I never saw the No Calendar error again. I then changes my email settings back to sync Never, which is what I had before. Not sure what your email settings are currently at but if you aren't on Push, you might want to give it a try.


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2013)

I only have the Google account on my device, and everything syncs fine except for calendar (gmail, currents, books, music, etc.). Gmail is set to push.

I think the problem is with time zones. Every time I open the calendar app and tap on 'use home time zone' on calendar view settings, the calendar app shuts down. Also, I cannot add any appointments in the calendar. When I try to add an event, it is stuck on 'loading'...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I only have the Google account on my device, and everything syncs fine except for calendar (gmail, currents, books, music, etc.). Gmail is set to push.
> 
> I think the problem is with time zones. Every time I open the calendar app and tap on 'use home time zone' on calendar view settings, the calendar app shuts down. Also, I cannot add any appointments in the calendar. When I try to add an event, it is stuck on 'loading'...


I think you should try a clean installation using the correct Gapps which is 20121011 for JB 4.1.2. You are going to get unwanted issues using the wrong Gapps. Be sure you make a nandroid backup. If a clean install fixes your issue, you can then restore your apps, data and settings from CWM/ restore & backup/ advanced restore and restore data only.


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2013)

I thought I did a clean install when I followed the instructions for going from CM9 to CM10. I first used ACMEUninstall and removed CM9, and then used ACMEInstaller3 to install CM10. I first used the correct Gapps 20121011 and had the same problem. I only went to 4.2 Gapps in the hope it may fix it... Are you suggesting I should do one more un-install and then re-install? Thanks for your help.

BTW, this is mostly an annoyance at this point, but I am just trying to get it to work. I only use calendar, and Touchdown app on Playstore syncs everything just fine (e-mail and calendar). I would prefer not to have to pay $20 for Touchdown, however, if I can get google sync to work...


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

I had the same problem with calendar sync. Gmail would sync fine but no luck with calendar. I had to do a factory data reset to fix it. Works fine now.


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2013)

After a factory data reset, do you have to re-install all the apps?


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2013)

Thank you, I did the factory data reset, and it worked. Calendar now syncs...


----------

